# Is Infinity M30 based off 240sx?



## halfshaft (Nov 2, 2003)

Is the Nissan M30 based off of the S13 chassis 240sx? If so, does most of the performance options for the 240 apply to it as well?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i don't think it's based off the s13 chassis. also, it has a totally different engine which would mean, almost no interchangeable parts if any and totally different performance options


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

IIRC it was based off the Leopard, the Leopard J. Ferie to be more specific, but I'm not 100% on that. Definitely nothing at all to do with the 240sx/silvia chassis though.


----------



## halfshaft (Nov 2, 2003)

?

What the hell is a Leopard J? Does anyone know what engine family or type(inline 4, V6) it came with?


----------



## Rodrigo (Mar 26, 2003)

the leopard j is a infinty J30 93-96. it comes with the non-turbo version of the 90-96 300zx . also known as the VG30DE .


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

Rodrigo said:


> also known as the VG30DE .


that's probably where the 30 came from in M30.. nissan likes to put engine displacements in the car's names..denno why


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

uhh. i believe it came with the VG30E, not the DE. it should share the same engine as the 3G Maximas (but in RWD layout), and the non-turbo Z31.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Rodrigo said:


> the leopard j is a infinty J30 93-96. it comes with the non-turbo version of the 90-96 300zx . also known as the VG30DE .


You are correct, but before that, the leopard was known as the M30 in the states (not sure about the J Ferie part, just remember hearing that)

http://www.alljapanesecars.com/viewmd.php3?mk=Nissan&md=Leopard

Mad JdM tYtE Leopard info yo! :fluffy:


----------



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> that's probably where the 30 came from in M30.. nissan likes to put engine displacements in the car's names..denno why


Some luxury car companies do the same thing. BMW, Mercedes Benz and Lexus...


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

hmm. does that explain the 240's name? 2.40L maybe?


----------



## Rodrigo (Mar 26, 2003)

thats a cool website the all japanese cars. I like the lucino hatch. but its sr18de i didint know existed , and it has the same power as the US spec sr20de.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Rodrigo said:


> I like the lucino hatch. but its sr18de i didint know existed , and it has the same power as the US spec sr20de.


That's the beauty of having higher octane gas available, my friend.


----------



## halfshaft (Nov 2, 2003)

The all jap cars website is really great! I am gathering that the M30 has it's very own chassis then. The M30's rwd, but the J30 in the states is fwd, and based on the Altima. Could the M30 be based on the 300zx platform? I'm probaly getting my Infiniti's confused here, so you guys can set me straight if I'm wrong.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

180SX-X said:


> hmm. does that explain the 240's name? 2.40L maybe?


yeah.. and how europe calls the silvias w/ sr20det's "200sx". 180sx came from the ca18 being the original engine. like gripen said, a lot of car companies do that.. even bike companies like suzuki and yamaha does it. GSX-R1000, R1, R6, so on..


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

the M30 is based off of the Leopard.


----------



## JeffForSale (Jun 12, 2003)

esyip said:


> the M30 is based off of the Leopard.


The M30 is pretty much the Leopard.. just as the 240 with the Silvia/180
But, after all, Nissan likes to share engine mounts
so swap an RB25 in there!


----------

